# Pieces for Oboe and Bassoon



## TheBassoonist

Hi all,

Just wondering if you have any suggestions for pieces of music written for oboe and bassoon. I am open to pieces composed in any time period, and would really appreciate any suggestions. I am hoping to find something that a friend of mine (who is a very talented oboe player) and I can play together. 

Thanks,

TheBassoonist


----------



## arpeggio

*TrevCo-Varner Music*

Check out TrevCo-Varner Music. They are a sheet music dealer that specializes in music for double reeds:

http://www.trevcomusic.com/onlinecatalog/

If you use the Custom Instrumentation Search you can find a large selection of duets for oboe and bassoon.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Villa-Lobos*: Duet for Oboe & Bassoon. Crazy stuff, if I do say so, myself.


----------



## Prodromides

Vaneyes beat me to the thread with Villa-Lobos!

Anyways, here's an album image since Vaneyes offered YouTube:


----------



## OboeKnight

TheBassoonist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if you have any suggestions for pieces of music written for oboe and bassoon. I am open to pieces composed in any time period, and would really appreciate any suggestions. I am hoping to find something that a friend of mine (who is a very talented oboe player) and I can play together.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TheBassoonist


Thank you! I should have thought of this sooner haha. I you tubed and didn't really find anything I liked.


----------



## OboeKnight

Vaneyes said:


> *Villa-Lobos*: Duet for Oboe & Bassoon. Crazy stuff, if I do say so, myself.


Dear God, this would take a while to put together, but it sounds AMAZING. Especially the scathing bassoon stuff at the end haha. I'm up for it if you are, TheBassoonist ,


----------



## TheBassoonist

Thanks for your suggestions, everyone!

OboeKnight, I think that piece sounds incredible...I'm definitely up to it if you are


----------



## OboeKnight

Were doing it lol. Awesome piece


----------



## hreichgott

Here are five (including Villa-Lobos)
http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Category:Scores_featuring_the_oboe&intersect=For_oboe%2C_bassoon&transclude=Template:Catintro

If you guys know a clarinet player, here are 30 pieces for oboe, clarinet and bassoon
http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Category:Scores_featuring_the_bassoon&intersect=For_oboe%2C_clarinet%2C_bassoon&transclude=Template:Catintro


----------



## Prodromides

hreichgott said:


> If you guys know a clarinet player, here are 30 pieces for oboe, clarinet and bassoon
> http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Category:Scores_featuring_the_bassoon&intersect=For_oboe%2C_clarinet%2C_bassoon&transclude=Template:Catintro












Plus Benjamin Frankel's 1948 Early Morning Music for Oboe, Clarinet & Bassoon, which doesn't appear within the listing above:

http://www.allmusic.com/performance/too-early-mq0000847174


----------



## OboeKnight

Does anyone know where I can find the Paganini Duo for purchase online?


----------



## clavichorder

I think Telemann wrote a number of pieces for this duo, often a recorder and harpsichord continuo a long with it too. Search through Tafflemusik and you are sure to find quality pieces.


----------



## Novelette

clavichorder said:


> I think Telemann wrote a number of pieces for this duo, often a recorder and harpsichord continuo a long with it too. Search through Tafflemusik and you are sure to find quality pieces.


Seriously, is there anything Telemann didn't write? Thank goodness he was so prolific, I love his music.


----------



## TheBassoonist

Thanks for all your comments everyone! Today I ran into a sonata for oboe and bassoon by Alan Hovhaness. My oboe friend and I gave it a try and had a lot of fun sight reading it  Have any of you heard it before? I think the first movement is my favorite, but I also like the fourth movement in 6/8. It's a cool piece!


----------

